# Meyer E-60 Valving Problem



## Nepho1 (Oct 29, 2009)

I bought a truck that had an E-60 Meyer Plow on it I am not familiar with the Meyer series plows, and there is no close dealer or service up here in northern Michigan. I can do repairs but i am not a hydralic wizard, and I know there are some easy tricks to diagnose problems. My pump motor was bad so i bought as new 2 terminal motor. I mounted and hooked it up correctly D1 / A2. When I got the truck everything was disconnected. The power unit was on the front of the truck, and the plow and A-Frame were in the back of the truck. When i hooked it up this fall, i noticed with the main lift cylinder down there was no or little hydralic fluid in the resivoir so i added some.

These are the problems I have: 
When I cycle the plow in any direction (except down) it charges the right angle cylinder as well. If i cycle the switch to move the plow up it does move up but it also charges the right cylinder and angles the plow. When i try to angle the plow as to push the snow to the right, nothing happens the plow just stays angled to the left.
After working on this for a little while i tried to put the plow down and it was stuck in the up position, i tried to put it up further and it wont go up either, i tried to make it go left or right, and it does not go in either direction. it is stuck right where it is. The right cylinder hose is extremly charged and not able to be removed.The motor still whines like it is working normally. 

This is what i have tried:
I didn't have plow pump hydralic fluid, so i have been adding regular hydralic fluid (I plan on flushing it out and filling it completely with low temp plow fluid before plowing) When it got stuck in the up position,I thought i had an air bubble causing pump cavitation so i opened a fitting and cycled the pump it purged some air and i replaced the fitting. It seemed to worked for a little while and then it all seized up again.

This is what i think:
I believe the right cylinder valve actuator is bad or stuck open. I think i have alot of air in the system and it is causing cavitation. I am wondering if the elcetrical system is not allowing the the left cylinder valve actuator to open the valve.

Any thoughts?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You've got either multiple hydraulic issues or an electrical issue, but before you do anything view the service manual here for your unit to better understand what you're working with. You have to first understand at least the basics in order to troubleshoot. Once you learn some of the basics of how the system operates we can then further assist you with diagnosis.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds to me like the green wire valve is swelled from a pressure spike and is stuck in a semi-open position.


----------



## Nepho1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks so much. I will read this tonight, and let you know how the repair goes.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

So how did the repairs go? 11-18-2009 9:05 PM my time. What was the problem?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

the problem was lack of anything better to do.

same problem as yours.

be constructive, or be gone.


----------

